# Weber speakers Canadian dealer?



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Simple question -- is there anyone CURRENTLY selling Weber speakers within Canada? I'd like to buy a 12F150 for my '76 SFDR and maybe one of their 8s as well for my '78 Champ, but would rather avoid getting from the US. Electroglide amps seem to make mention of it on their site (Medicine Hat, AB) but I don't know how current that is. 

Any leads?

W.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I think they sell them direct .Not aware of any dealers


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Bill Gill used to carry them. Not sure if he still does.

Home - ElectroGlide Amplifiers | Medicine Hat, Alberta


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Bill Gill used to carry them. Not sure if he still does.
> 
> Home - ElectroGlide Amplifiers | Medicine Hat, Alberta


That's the guy that Dad and I found when we were looking for a dealer. I haven't emailed him yet, but I'm not sure if he still deals with them or not.

W.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Rosemere Musique outside Montreal. They sell WGS in store and online. I have friends who were very satisfied. The store does not seem to have a website, but they have a Facebook page. I'm not sure how to order online, but just contact them. They'll speak English to you.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

PTWamps said:


> Rosemere Musique outside Montreal. They sell WGS in store and online. I have friends who were very satisfied. The store does not seem to have a website, but they have a Facebook page. I'm not sure how to order online, but just contact them. They'll speak English to you.


Thanks -- just to clarify, when you say WGS, are you referring to Weber? I know WGS is the abbreviation for Warehouse Guitar Speakers.

W.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> That's the guy that Dad and I found when we were looking for a dealer. I haven't emailed him yet, but I'm not sure if he still deals with them or not.
> 
> W.


He is regular contributor here. We can just put up the bat signal. @WCGill


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tapestry Music, Vancouver//White Rock. Members here. I have dealt with them 3x and would again.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got mine off of Bill a few years ago.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Bill Gill is THE MAN...


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

King Loudness said:


> Thanks -- just to clarify, when you say WGS, are you referring to Weber? I know WGS is the abbreviation for Warehouse Guitar Speakers.
> 
> W.



Sorry, I misread your original post. Rosemere has WGS/ Warehouse, not Weber.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I have some 8's, no 12F150. 12A150, the boss.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I personally have bought several WGS speakers from Tapestry Music in White Rock BC. I have gone in person to buy. My folks live 1 block way. LOL. No complaints!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill is great. I have bought a few speakers from him. He may not have what you want in stock, but usually places orders fairly regularity.

TG


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Celestion and Eminence here: Canada's Largest Inventory of Celestion, B&C and Eminence speaker drivers.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've bought speakers from directly from Weber and they will use USPS so there won't be any "brokerage" fees.
They also provide really good insight into what you want in a speaker and how to get it.
I have no qualms about recommending buying direct from them.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You'll just pay more, probably a substantial amount.


----------

